# Gen rs exhaust



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

That’s neat. I would’ve guessed the issue would have been that the RS has the rear sway bar and the non Rs doesn’t. On the hatchback model it’s a pretty big bar and the exhaust is routed a little lower as a result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Newyorker said:


> So I ordered a Magnaflow dual exit catback (19271) for my 2016 Cruze Premier RS. I went with the 19271 cause its suppose to be for Cruze's with the RS package and the 19480 says it excludes the RS package on most websites. Hottexhaust decide to just send me the 19480 anyway but lucky it went on pretty easily. So if anybody is unsure like I was, the catback will fit the RS and will fit under the bumper comfortable.


Gen II?


----------



## Newyorker (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, but it also works the same for the exhausst made for gen 1


----------



## clr2121 (Nov 24, 2019)

Newyorker said:


> So I ordered a Magnaflow dual exit catback (19271) for my 2016 Cruze Premier RS. I went with the 19271 cause its suppose to be for Cruze's with the RS package and the 19480 says it excludes the RS package on most websites. Hottexhaust decide to just send me the 19480 anyway but lucky it went on pretty easily. So if anybody is unsure like I was, the catback will fit the RS and will fit under the bumper comfortable.


Just to confirm, the Gen 2 with the RS package can use the magna flow dual exhaust kit?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The Gen 2 RS exhaust exits straight out through the bumper where the non-RS is hidden under it and exits at a downward angle, at least on the hatchback. I was thinking about getting the RS exhaust and modding it to come out under the bumper instead of through it


----------

